# Rnc Street Kurbel ?



## dirt-issue (6. Februar 2005)

wollt mal fragen was ihr bmxer davon haltet die ist aus alu,wollte die mir eventuell zulegen ? weil schön leicht und kostet nicht allzuviel


----------



## Dirt-Joe (6. Februar 2005)

Ich schätz mal die ist für Flatland und da denke ich nicht das man sie außerhalb dieses Gebietes fahren sollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirt-issue (6. Februar 2005)

nein die ist für street von rnc gibt es extra noch eine flatland version


----------



## bmxer75 (6. Februar 2005)

ja es gibt ne street und ne flat version. Ich werde mir auch die street version zu legen den ich habe nur gutes von ihr gehört. Nen Kumple fährt die selber und sagt nur gutes. Sie soll auch gut steif sein. Mal schauen....


----------



## cyclon3 (6. Februar 2005)

Optisch nicht sehr ansprechend und auch evtl. nen bisschen zu leicht, weil die laut einiger Personen ordentlich flex haben soll. Ich würds se nicht fahrn


----------



## Dirt-Joe (6. Februar 2005)

dirt-issue schrieb:
			
		

> nein die ist für street von rnc gibt es extra noch eine flatland version



achso gut okay   
Ich persönlich würde dem 4Kant schon nicht vertrauen..... aber gut.


----------



## NRH (6. Februar 2005)

Die Kurbel ist geklemmt. Da ist es egal ob 4-Kant oder nicht


----------



## dirt-issue (6. Februar 2005)

also mal wieder klar das der eine laut aussagen sagt die hat flex und der andere sagt sie ist gutund hält


----------



## dirt-issue (6. Februar 2005)

ic hwerd sie mir denk ich holen weil die aussage von bmxer75 glaubwürdiger klingt   udn weil ich kein hardcore grinder und mosher bin


----------



## cyclon3 (6. Februar 2005)

You'll see


----------



## dirt-issue (6. Februar 2005)

achja was haltet ihr von der Twenty Alu Crank? 




wäre doch eine alternative oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x--up (6. Februar 2005)

dirt-issue schrieb:
			
		

> achja was haltet ihr von der Twenty Alu Crank?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



twenty is aufjedenfall auch geil! aber mein momentaner favorit sand: 

-khe hindeburg nur *900gramm*
-wtp royal

cu


----------



## dirt-issue (6. Februar 2005)

hindenburg würde ich mir auch gern holen blos 240 euro ?   ein bischen sehr viel


----------



## x--up (6. Februar 2005)

dirt-issue schrieb:
			
		

> hindenburg würde ich mir auch gern holen blos 240 euro ?   ein bischen sehr viel




219 mit titanachse is voll der hammerpreis!!!


----------



## dirt-issue (6. Februar 2005)

wo gibet die hindenburg für 219 ? die kauf ich mir


----------



## bmxer75 (6. Februar 2005)

ja die RNC hat aber auch ne Titanachse. Und kostet 20 weniger. Und so hässlich is die gar nich. Is auf alle fälle mal was anderes. Nich immer so WTP oder Primo style. Also wenn ihr die mal in Natura seht sagt ihr dat auch.


----------



## dirt-issue (6. Februar 2005)

ja ach ich werd mir doch die rnc holen weil die hindenburg nur mit bmxbb 219  kostet ich brauch abr euro bb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bmxer75 (6. Februar 2005)

richtige entscheidung....


----------



## x--up (6. Februar 2005)

dirt-issue schrieb:
			
		

> ja ach ich werd mir doch die rnc holen weil die hindenburg nur mit bmxbb 219  kostet ich brauch abr euro bb



eastern pro crank is auch fein!!!


----------



## dirt-issue (6. Februar 2005)

@x--up meinst die aus Titan ? für 599 ?


----------



## kater (6. Februar 2005)

Toll, die Twenty Kurbel ist nichts anderes als eine Primo Powerbite. Und die Powerbite rockt! Am liebsten gleich eine Hollowbite.


----------



## evil_rider (6. Februar 2005)

und die neue generix ist ebenfalls ne baugleiche wie die primo, ist halt taiwan krams, kommt alles aus der gleichen fabrik(TH Industries).

aber kostet die GX mal eben nur 120.

zu beziehn über www.flairbmx.de (dragonfly).


----------



## kater (6. Februar 2005)

Ist mir ********gal, woher das Zeug kommt, solange es hält.


----------



## dirt-issue (6. Februar 2005)

sorry für den sinnlos thread hab mir nun doch ne profile zugelegt , bin billig an eine gebrauchte rangekommen


----------



## x--up (6. Februar 2005)

dirt-issue schrieb:
			
		

> sorry für den sinnlos thread hab mir nun doch ne profile zugelegt , bin billig an eine gebrauchte rangekommen




woher denn wenn ma ma fragn däf?und welche genau?


----------



## dirt-issue (6. Februar 2005)

die ausm bikemarkt !


----------



## evil_rider (7. Februar 2005)

dirt-issue schrieb:
			
		

> sorry für den sinnlos thread hab mir nun doch ne profile zugelegt , bin billig an eine gebrauchte rangekommen




gute entscheidung.   

bei manchen sachen sollte man auf alu verzichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

